# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπόλοιπα >  απο RJ 24V γίνεται σε 6V ;;;

## 1kost1

Γεια σας! Είμαι στα σκαριά για νέα ταμειακή μηχανή για το κατάστημα μου (εν όψη που οι νέες θα συνδέονται απ ευθείας με το taxis) κ οι περισσότερες βγάζουν σύνδεση για το συρτάρι RJ 6V  ενώ η παλιά που έχω έχει απλό φυσάκι 24V . (για να κατεβάσω το κόστος δεν θέλω να πάρω νέο  συρτάρι) γίνεται να μπει κάποιο πηνίο στο συρτάρι η να αλλαχτεί το ήδη υπάρχων 24 V με 6 αρι;;;; είναι εφικτό;;; εννοείται ότι δεν ανοίγουμε ταμειακή μηχανή από την θύρα RJ με αρσενικό κ κάποιο καλώδιο να κάνουμε την δουλειά. Γίνεται αυτό;;;;;;; :Confused1:

----------


## her

Βάλε ένα step up για να ανεβάσεις την τάση στα 24ν. Το έχω κάνει και δουλεύει

----------


## 1kost1

> Βάλε ένα step up για να ανεβάσεις την τάση στα 24ν. Το έχω κάνει και δουλεύει


  Γεια σας! Επειδή είμαι αρχάριος (κ ότι κάνω θα το κάνω κ με έναν ηλεκτρονικό γνωστό μου) τι να του πω;;;  αυτό το  step up  είναι ο λεγόμενος μετατροπέας τάσης ;  στην αρχή μου μίλησε ο γνωστός μου ότι θα πρέπει αυτό το 24v να φύγει κ να μπει μετασχηματιστής για να γίνει 6v αλλά δεν θα ξέρει πόσα Αμπέρ θα πρέπει κ γενικά θα υπάρχει κάποιο κόστος γύρω στα 40+ ευρώ. Με 60 ευρώ υπάρχουν καλά συρτάρια στην αγορά !!!!  γενικά αξίζει να μπω κ να το ψάξω;;; η δεν αξίζει από οικονομικής πλευράς;;;;;
  Υγ.  μου  λέτε την ανεβάσω την τάση στα 24V ¦.(συγγνώμη αν θα πω βλακεία) δεν υπάρχει κίνδυνος να κάψει κάτι στην ταμειακή αφού η ταμειακή βγάζει 6V ;;;;

----------


## nyannaco

Αν μεταφέρεις με ακρίβεια αυτά που σου είπε ο γνωστός σου, και δεν τον αδικείς, απλά μην τον εμπιστεύεσαι!

----------


## klik

Το συρταρι εχει εναν ηλεκτρομαγνητη για ασφάλιση (μανδαλωση). Η ισχυς του ειναι πανω κατω ιδια για 6, 24 ή 2000v (αν υπηρχε).
Οποτε ανεβαζοντας τα 6 σε 24 μειώνεται ταυτόχρονα στο 1/4 το ρευμα που απαιτείται ωστε η ισχυς να ειναι ιδια (+κατι μικρες θερμικες απώλειες).
Στο ebay θα ειναι παμφθηνα τα step up (πιο φτηνα απο το κοστος των εξαρτήματα των). Αν στο φτιαξει καποιος εδω θα στοιχίσει παραπανω αλλα μεχρι 10€ αν ειναι φιλος σου

----------


## mikemtb73

Step down θέλει ο άνθρωπος, step up  του λέτε όλοι.....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Panoss

Γιατί Step down; Step up θέλει:  (Κώστα μη μιλάς, εμείς ξέρουμε τι θέλεις  :Lol: )
tameiaki-surtari-6v.jpg

Ή απλά να αλλάξει τον ηλεκτρομαγνήτη του συρταριού με έναν 6βολτο.

----------


## mikemtb73

> Γιατί Step down; Step up θέλει


Σαν να εχεις ένα δίκιο ρε Πάνο.. 
Πάει τοχασα το μυαλό μου 


Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## 1kost1

Τελικά τι πρέπει να βάλω;;;;   θέλω  down η up ;;; ΘΕΛΩ  για να το κατεβάσω στα 6V από τα 24V που είναι το συρτάρι.  Η ταμειακή βγάζει 6V.

----------


## Panoss

> Τελικά τι πρέπει να βάλω;;;;   θέλω  down η up ;;; ΘΕΛΩ  για να το κατεβάσω στα 6V από τα 24V που είναι το συρτάρι.  Η ταμειακή βγάζει 6V.


Ε μα κι εσύ δεν ξέρεις και τι θες ρε Κώστα!! :Lol: 
Δεν θες να κατεβάσεις στα 6.
 Θέλεις να ανεβάσεις στα 24. 
Άρα Step Up.

Πάντως νομίζω το καλύτερο θα ήταν να βρεις ηλεκτρομαγνήτη συρταριού που να δουλεύει στα 6V οπότε δεν θα χρειαζόσουνα ούτε Step Up ούτε Step Down.

----------

